# 2017 St. Joe River Fish Ladder Updates



## wilsonm

Steelhead were moving through Berrien Ladder on 2/17 when were checking the ladders.

Mike Wilson
MDNR Fisheries
Plainwell OSC


----------



## hypox

Is there a camera up and running?


----------



## wilsonm

hypox said:


> Is there a camera up and running?


The only camera is the one that we use to record fish passage to look at later in the year. We don't have a live connection anymore due to the cost.


----------



## wilsonm

We cleaned the ladders today. There were close to 50 steelhead in the upper wells which is a lot so the fish are there and moving. The bad part is the river is high. Very little angler pressure.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked and cleaned the fish ladders today. There were lots of steelhead at Berrien. There were about 50 or more in the upper wells of the ladder which is a lot at one time. A lot of fresh chromers mixed in and the sizes were impressive. About a half dozen shore fisherman and two boats below dam this morning. Even though fish are harder to see in the Buchanon and Niles ladders, there were decent numbers moving through as well. These pics are when I started draining the ladder so they tend to congregate in front of the window before they go back down the ladder.


----------



## slowpaya

pretty pics mike,thanks.dont know if the upper grand will come down before they return.more rain thurs/fri.its blowin now


----------



## hypox

Looks like a good place to be


----------



## JasonSlayer

Anybody have any idea what all this rain will mean for the fishing this weekend? I was thinking I might try it but starting to think mid week instead.


----------



## graybeard

JasonSlayer said:


> Anybody have any idea what all this rain will mean for the fishing this weekend? I was thinking I might try it but starting to think mid week instead.


My son fishes it this afternoon,water is very high and dirty.he saw fish jumping but no hook ups.


----------



## riverbob

wilsonm said:


> We checked and cleaned the fish ladders today. There were lots of steelhead at Berrien. There were about 50 or more in the upper wells of the ladder which is a lot at one time. A lot of fresh chromers mixed in and the sizes were impressive. About a half dozen shore fisherman and two boats below dam this morning. Even though fish are harder to see in the Buchanon and Niles ladders, there were decent numbers moving through as well. These pics are when I started draining the ladder so they tend to congregate in front of the window before they go back down the ladder.
> View attachment 249815
> View attachment 249814


 Mr. wilsonm could u please help me with something u described, a spring steelhead as a chromer, i was told a fresh fall steel is a called "chromers" (their faster,brighter, n better eating) the rest r just sliver.......What is a chromer ?..........sorry don't want to jack the thread


----------



## wilsonm

I've never heard that differentiation before. About a third looked like they had been in the river a week or less, another third a month or so, and the other third since last year. Purely unscientific snap judgement call of what I saw in the window observing for 10 minutes.


----------



## Trout King

riverbob said:


> Mr. wilsonm could u please help me with something u described, a spring steelhead as a chromer, i was told a fresh fall steel is a called "chromers" (their faster,brighter, n better eating) the rest r just sliver.......What is a chromer ?..........sorry don't want to jack the thread


LOL....reminds me of this post: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...-to-steelhead-coloration.467942/#post-4636635


----------



## riverbob

Thanks, Roger That


----------



## Fishndude

Chromers = Steelhead that haven't started to develop their "Rainbow" coloring yet. Chrome-bright fish. The season you find them chrome is irrelevant. It is a coloring-thing. A Chromer, with rays still in its tail, is a beautiful thing - to fight, catch, and see.


----------



## Julez81

Trout King said:


> LOL....reminds me of this post: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...-to-steelhead-coloration.467942/#post-4636635


I must have missed that post, it is quite spot on. 

I have had boats ask me if we were catching chrome or steel.

Dry fly fishing is a higher plane of existential questions.

Those fish that seem a lot darker than your average fish are usually older as well.

This came out of the Joe in March a couple years back. As amateurs, not scientists, we believed this 11+ pounder may have been over 13 at his peak and may have been 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## wilsonm

Checked the ladders today. There were about a dozen steelhead in the upper wells of Berrien above the window. Most were quite fresh. Not nearly the number from 2 weeks ago, but still a decent amount. Water is still high and dirty. There were a couple people fishing from shore and no boats. There were a smaller number of steelhead in Buchanan and Niles ladders.


----------



## slowpaya

nice to know they are still coming,the upper grand is clearing nicely but its still blowing


----------



## slowpaya

trashed out again,the river n me


----------



## wilsonm

Checked the ladders yesterday. No fish seen in them.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked ladders yesterday on the Joe. There were more steelhead in the Berrien ladder at one time as I have seen in 10 years. There must have been at least 80 above the window in the morning. Only 3 guys fishing and a major large mayfly hatch going on. At Buchanan there were quite a few also and just a handful at Niles as of yesterday early afternoon. Good luck!


----------



## danthebuilder

Any pics?


----------



## wilsonm

danthebuilder said:


> Any pics?


I didn't. The window was starting to get a little dirty and with that many in there and the warm water temperatures I wanted to get the window cleaned and the ladder opened back up rather quickly. Even when the ladder is shut down, a lot of fish will mill around in a foot of water in the wells of the ladder upstream of the window so it's best to be quick and not cause any extra stress on them this time of year. Pretty much all the fish in there were upper 20's and up.


----------



## wilsonm

Checked the ladders yesterday, 7/13/17. There were still skamania going through all three ladders. Saw around 10 plus a 20 inch brown trout in Berrien, 3 in Buchanan and 4 in Niles.


----------



## wilsonm

Sorry this is old news, but Berrien was checked and cleaned last Monday or Tuesday and there was another big push of steelhead in the ladder similar to June 28th numbers. It slipped my mind last week since I wasn't the one checking it.


----------



## carpslayer

Mr. Wilsonm when is the next scheduled clean for berrien?


----------



## slowpaya

pm or like him so he can say


----------



## wilsonm

Last week Tuesday August 22nd it was clean and there was one steelhead in Berrien. We will probably get to checking them next week sometime.


----------



## wilsonm

Berrien was checked today and there were a lot of coho in the ladder. There were also some kings and a few steelhead. Pretty much a steady stream of fish passing the window today.


----------



## WoodyMG

wilsonm said:


> Berrien was checked today and there were a lot of coho in the ladder. There were also some kings and a few steelhead. Pretty much a steady stream of fish passing the window today.


Does someone mind giving me the run down on how to catch these fish?
I've spent the last two night trying everything I can think of. I threw bob and guts, Oslo spinners, thunder stick, hot n' tots. Everything I had. 

I can watch the fish "shrug" off the lure or bait as it passes them. They do it a few times and then swim off. I just can't elicit a bite.


----------



## meatfishhunter

Try


WoodyMG said:


> Does someone mind giving me the run down on how to catch these fish?
> I've spent the last two night trying everything I can think of. I threw bob and guts, Oslo spinners, thunder stick, hot n' tots. Everything I had.
> 
> I can watch the fish "shrug" off the lure or bait as it passes them. They do it a few times and then swim off. I just can't elicit a bite.


Try drifting flies. Be sure to use florocarbon lead


----------



## WoodyMG

meatfishhunter said:


> Try
> 
> Try drifting flies. Be sure to use florocarbon lead


What types and colors?


----------



## rftech

Green caddis, black stone, egg flies - yellow, green, red, orange, yellow with red dot, orange with yellow dot, melon color, combo colors, egg sucking leech. I would start with black stone, then move to the caddis, then various egg patterns.


----------



## meatfishhunter

WoodyMG said:


> What types and colors?


Can't go wrong with black stone flies. You might have to try a few different leader lengths to see what works best for you.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked Berrien Springs Ladder today. There were about 15 coho and a steelhead in the upper wells of the ladder. Most were pretty bright. Not many people fishing.


----------



## jpmarko

Are you aware that the area immediately below the dam is not as fishable from shore as it once was a mere four or so years ago? The current beneath the turbines by the fish ladder flow downstream but also at an angle away from shore. It wasn't like that before. There used to be a strong current flowing straight downstream from the turbines by the ladder. The turbines are now run differently and the main flow goes downstream but somewhat away from shore and to the right side of the island. Makes for poor drifts when casting from shore and less fishable shoreline. The current is often very slow and fish are harder to cast to. If you have a boat it doesn't matter since you can park right on top of the current. 

It did not used to be this way. I have had other anglers make comments about it to. If there is a way to fix this by adjusting the turbines, it would provide better opportunity from shore. I'm not sure how likely that is though.


----------



## WoodyMG

jpmarko said:


> Are you aware that the area immediately below the dam is not as fishable from shore as it once was a mere four or so years ago? The current beneath the turbines by the fish ladder flow downstream but also at an angle away from shore. It wasn't like that before. There used to be a strong current flowing straight downstream from the turbines by the ladder. The turbines are now run differently and the main flow goes downstream but somewhat away from shore and to the right side of the island. Makes for poor drifts when casting from shore and less fishable shoreline. The current is often very slow and fish are harder to cast to. If you have a boat it doesn't matter since you can park right on top of the current.
> 
> It did not used to be this way. I have had other anglers make comments about it to. If there is a way to fix this by adjusting the turbines, it would provide better opportunity from shore. I'm not sure how likely that is though.


Or you could buy a boat.


----------



## jpmarko

WoodyMG said:


> Or you could buy a boat.


I have a boat. That's not the point. Shore anglers have less opportunity than they used to.


----------



## danthebuilder

I'd be all for a law where you can't fish 100 yards from a dam/fish ladder.


----------



## wilsonm

jpmarko said:


> Are you aware that the area immediately below the dam is not as fishable from shore as it once was a mere four or so years ago? The current beneath the turbines by the fish ladder flow downstream but also at an angle away from shore. It wasn't like that before. There used to be a strong current flowing straight downstream from the turbines by the ladder. The turbines are now run differently and the main flow goes downstream but somewhat away from shore and to the right side of the island. Makes for poor drifts when casting from shore and less fishable shoreline. The current is often very slow and fish are harder to cast to. If you have a boat it doesn't matter since you can park right on top of the current.
> 
> It did not used to be this way. I have had other anglers make comments about it to. If there is a way to fix this by adjusting the turbines, it would provide better opportunity from shore. I'm not sure how likely that is though.


I was not aware of that, but we can't choose which turbines they use to generate power.


----------



## wilsonm

Berrien was checked yesterday. There were about 10 coho in the upper wells of the ladder.


----------



## wilsonm

I've got some good news for you guys. We checked and cleaned the ladders today and there is a good push of fresh steel moving through all three ladders, but Buchanan and Berrien in particular as of this morning. These aren't run of the mill steelhead. We saw 2 legit 20 pounders and at least a half dozen more 15lb+ today. Even many of the smaller steelhead were quite rotund. Make sure your gear is in order and good luck!


----------



## riverbob

Maybe, just maybe, the year of the new state record 27#er :woohoo1:. thanks wileonm


----------



## slowpaya

riverbob said:


> Maybe, just maybe, the year of the new state record 27#er :woohoo1:.


 what a nice thought mr bob.maybe a thanksgiving or Christmas season present for a good fshrmn


----------



## MickL

slowpaya said:


> what a nice thought mr bob.maybe a thanksgiving or Christmas season present for a good fshrmn


Yes, hard to beat the good feeling of adding some fresh fish to the holiday dinner table. Or, what's even better, is the feeling i get by giving a holiday fish to someone who will really appreciate it.


----------



## wilsonm

Late getting this out, but Berrien was checked a couple days ago and there were about a half dozen steelhead in the upper part of the ladder. No big brutes this time.


----------



## trekronor

Hey guys,
First time poster, long timer fisherman. I'm coming into town to see some family and planning to fish the St. Joe. Anyone have any luck lately? I was planning to try around the ladder in Berrien Springs, and maybe the dam at the Dowagiac river. 

If anyone has any advice for shore fishing those areas, I'm all ears. I lived in that area for twenty some years but never tried fishing it for some reason. I have a new look on life these days though


----------



## slowpaya

:Welcome:welcome to mich sprtsmn trek ,everythings blown out right now,check out usgs waterwatch,yes,maybe the smaller unmentionable tribs will be your best bet,good luck,go get em


----------



## wilsonm

The ladders were checked and cleaned today. About a half a dozen steelhead in Berrien and about 10 steelhead in Buchanan.


----------



## southshore

Berrien was fine to fish yesterday(Wednesday) afternoon. Water was up a little, but absolutely fishable. None of the creeks I drove over coming from NW Indiana were in there banks.


----------



## trekronor

Thanks for the info guys. I went yesterday and this morning. Yesterday there was nothing going on and this morning very little action. Always fun to get out though


----------



## wilsonm

Berrien was checked today and there were only about 5 steelhead in the upper part of the ladder.


----------



## Nikotav1

wilsonm said:


> Berrien was checked today and there were only about 5 steelhead in the upper part of the ladder.


Thanks for the info on the latter anyone know if it’s blown out and any good fishing by that clover something trailer park


----------



## tda513

Nikotav1 said:


> Thanks for the info on the latter anyone know if it’s blown out and any good fishing by that clover something trailer park


Shamrock park? There is good fishing to be found all through the Joe this time of year. Shamrock is a good access point, but it's a busy one also.


----------



## trekronor

I'm going to be in town and hoping to make it onto the river sometime this weekend, despite a few good football games! Anyone have any luck with the Steelies lately?


----------

